# Ontario benefits for veterans.



## Teager (11 Nov 2019)

Looks like a new pilot project in Trenton from the Ontario government to help the transition.

There is also this benefit.



> In another measure aimed at helping the military, veterans and active service members of the forces will get free day-use admission to provincial parks on weekdays starting Monday as “a token of appreciation for the sacrifices they have made to protect the freedoms we have and the values we hold dear,” Environment Minister Jeff Yurek said.



https://www.thestar.com/amp/politics/provincial/2019/11/10/ontario-invests-834k-in-career-transition-for-soldiers-leaving-the-armed-forces.html?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## BlueFalcon109 (11 Nov 2019)

> In another measure aimed at helping the military, veterans and active service members of the forces will get free day-use admission to provincial parks on _*weekdays starting Monday*_ as “a token of appreciation for the sacrifices they have made to protect the freedoms we have and the values we hold dear,” Environment Minister Jeff Yurek said.



Maybe I'm missing something, but I genuinely wonder why they decided to exclude weekends?


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Nov 2019)

BlueFalcon109 said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm missing something, but I genuinely wonder why they decided to exclude weekends?



[cynicism] Because that's when they make their money. [/cynicism]

Personally, I'd rather see them offer a camping discount.  :dunno:


----------



## BlueFalcon109 (11 Nov 2019)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> [cynicism] Because that's when they make their money. [/cynicism]
> 
> Personally, I'd rather see them offer a camping discount.  :dunno:



Seems silly to me. Either give the vets free admission or don't. Don't attach stipulations to it. As a Canadian who is NOT a vet, I have no qualms with paying extra to fill the revenue gap.


----------



## YZT580 (11 Nov 2019)

Why is it that regardless of the gesture, it is never enough.  We always have to find fault.  What ever happened to 'thanks'


----------



## MJP (11 Nov 2019)

NVM YZT580 has the right idea


----------



## Teager (12 Nov 2019)

Why is this posted under military discounts? The main article talks about transition services for veterans which is paid for by the Ontario government. I get the parks part is more of a discount but is a minor paragraph in the announcement. Maybe mods should consider putting it back under VAC and other benefits? Makes it easier for veterans to find said benefits.


----------

